# itunes control in dock



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

this might be something everybody else knows, but i just discovered...
when you click and hold on 'itunes' in the dock it actually pops up a menu to contol it.
now i will not need synergy, why pay the $5?

soo cool!! apple is so ahead of the game, these little things/discoveries is just brilliant.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Yep, been using that control for a looong time now. It rocks, no?


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Just tried it, awesome!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

That doesn't seem to work for me - mine just says "Show in Finder" ?


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

nevermind - I just realized you meant while it was running


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

iMote (scroll down the page a little)

i like this for on the road...CMD-CTRL-OPT+forward, back, spacebar GLOBAL shortcuts, and it's super light on the system.

no app switching needed!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

But it would be nice (not for the 3rd party developers) if iTunes had the option of putting the forward, back, pause/start controllers in the Menu bar. Similar to the way that Synergy does it and other items like iChat etc. 

Doesn't seem like a great stretch and very convenient. More so than using the dock IMO>


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Butler is an app. that allows you to put your itunes contols in the menu bar. 
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/20035 

Its all you need. doesnt cost anything.


----------

